# GD how many over target readings before insulin



## littlecronk (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,

In GD for many over target blood sugars before insulin is considered, is it one or two or half. I am up to about half being slightly overtarget. Are there any national guidlines for how may cannot seem to find anything on line. 

cheers


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi littlecronk, welcome to the forum  I'm afraid I can't help much as I don't quite understand what you mean by 'over target blood sugars'. Are these fingerprick tests you have been having? How long have you been pregnant? What are your targets, and what numbers have you been getting? 

Sorry for throwing all the questions at you!


----------



## littlecronk (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi thanks for quick reply I mean when my finger prick tests are over 5.9 and 7.8 after meals they are only over slighty each time say 8.2 after meals I am 28 weeks 

Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2013)

littlecronk said:


> Hi thanks for quick reply I mean when my finger prick tests are over 5.9 and 7.8 after meals they are only over slighty each time say 8.2 after meals I am 28 weeks
> 
> Thanks



Sounds to me like you are doing pretty well  I would imagine that they have to consider each case individually, and take into account how the baby is doing. I would ask them what they think - it may be that they give you some medication in the form of pills rather than insulin if your results are borderline.

Hopefully someone with a bit more experience than me will be along to share their experiences! Do let us know how things go, and if you have any other questions


----------



## AlisonF (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi

Its the NICE guidelines on diabetes in pregnancy that you need - http://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/pdf/CG063Guidance.pdf

1.2.2.10 "Hypoglycaemic therapy [ie tablets or insulin] should be considered for women with gestational diabetes if diet and exercise fail to maintain blood glucose targets during a period of 1?2 weeks."

1.2.2.5 "...Targets for blood glucose control should be determined in the same way as for women with pre-existing diabetes." 

1.3.1.2 "If it is safely achievable, women with diabetes should aim to keep fasting blood glucose between 3.5 and 5.9 mmol/litre and 1-hour postprandial blood glucose below 7.8 mmol/litre during pregnancy" 

So by my reading of the guidelines, if you're not getting these targets during a period of 1-2 weeks, they should be considering tablets/insulin. Bear in mind, you won't hit these targets every time, I don't think it's physically possible. I'm 29 weeks pregnant with really tight control and probably hit them about 80% of the time.

Definintely worth having a read of the guidelines and then having a chat with your team.


----------



## AlisonF (Feb 18, 2013)

littlecronk said:


> Hi thanks for quick reply I mean when my finger prick tests are over 5.9 and 7.8 after meals they are only over slighty each time say 8.2 after meals I am 28 weeks
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, I didn't see this before I replied. I class 8.2 and 7.8 as pretty much on target - given BG meters can have a margin of error of up to 20%, there's really very little difference between 8.2 and 7.8.


----------

